# Why am I here? Who am I? D:



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I keep getting thoughts like "who am I? "why am i here?" "am i real?", but they're REALLY bad and uncontrollable and cause panic attacks.







Thats normal right?


----------



## emma (Feb 12, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> I keep getting thoughts like "who am I? "why am i here?" "am i real?", but they're REALLY bad and uncontrollable and cause panic attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are overanalyzing every thing in your life, because you have anxiety. Who am I... hmm this world are wired and what are we..ect. don't be afraid of your own thougths. I have been where you are, once I was convinced that I would go crazy skizofrenic... I have had this for a your. It's all about how you are thinking. And seeing your life. 
why are you scared if you are thinking who am I. cause You can't feel your personallety ? is't a defense mechansim becuase you have Anxiety.....


----------



## emma (Feb 12, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> I keep getting thoughts like "who am I? "why am i here?" "am i real?", but they're REALLY bad and uncontrollable and cause panic attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you are feeling know it's a very bad leavel of Anxiety... Try to go to this website i migth help you... or goolge the word. no more Anxiaty and you will find this man named poul david,,,, god luck!!!!!!!!!!! he is the reason W


----------



## emma (Feb 12, 2010)

emma said:


> what you are feeling know it's a very bad leavel of Anxiety... Try to go to this website i migth help you... or goolge the word. no more Anxiaty and you will find this man named poul david,,,, god luck!!!!!!!!!!! he is the reason why I can life a normal life and be happy.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> I keep getting thoughts like "who am I? "why am i here?" "am i real?", but they're REALLY bad and uncontrollable and cause panic attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For DP/DR conidition it is completely normal. 
But ofcourse that we don't want to be "normal" like that. 
Don't worry too much. That are only your fears, because you feel detached from everything and such thinking that you have, all of us have and it is regular part of DP/DR.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> I keep getting thoughts like "who am I? "why am i here?" "am i real?", but they're REALLY bad and uncontrollable and cause panic attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're talking about existential angst, then yes I guess it is normal


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Having the thoughts are normal, but getting so scared by them that you suffer bad anxiety isn't a fully healthy reaction


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

kandeeee said:


> I keep getting thoughts like "who am I? "why am i here?" "am i real?", but they're REALLY bad and uncontrollable and cause panic attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,yes and yes.I've been there.These kind of thoughts are quite normal in a Dp'd frame of mind,but you have always the power to change the negative thoughts to positive ones.Believe me,i know what i'm talking about.Keep thinking positive and you'll see that with time,you'll find your mind healing by itself.

Keep strong.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I can definitely relate to having those thoughts in dp, and, for me, they used to come really fast and thick, to the point that I felt completely knocked off of my foundation by them, especially since the dr has wiped away any sense of a stable reality for me. They don't come like that as much now, even though my dp/dr is still going, and it seems like that's coincided with my anxiety levels falling. I'm not sure which has caused which, but, together, they seem like signs of recovery. That's what I'm desperately hoping, anyway.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

DP really brought out these thoughts in me too. But don't cast them away, contemplate them. The thoughts in themselves are great questions that require you to sometimes think out of the box and take you down different paths for an answer. But remember that the thought isn't bad but the anxiety you feel is. You want to try and separate the anxiety from the thought by trying to find what you see as the truth to our existence and concept of self.


----------

